# Seiko Adiction



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I never realised when I traded my Seiko 5 auto, how much I really liked it............ so I've bought two more! I just wish that Seiko had given them a winding facility as I'm too tight to buy an autowinder! I don't like things which consume electricity. What a waste. I've even been known to wear two watches at once to keep both wound! luckily I work in a mental care facility, so I fit right in with my eccentricities. I love the accuracy of my "wind up" seikos compared to other more expensive, well named watches from central europe.

Mike


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i know what you mean dude.......ive learnt not to fight it... :cool2:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2009)

Glad you're liking them both mate, Seikos are VERY addictive...whatever you do don't search "Seiko" and "ending soon" on eBay...it's dangerous!

I like to keep a Quartz Seiko handy to set the autos by...only really takes a couple of secs 

Pics of your collection?


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I feel your pain Mike. Despite having watches from the likes of Omega, Sinn and Breitling over the years, I just find myself coming back to Seiko time and time again. As I type I am wearing my SKA371 kinetic divers watch which was only 300-ish quid, but I completely and utterly love it. Initially it was my intention to collect Seikos but I moved on to other brands, however I think I may just do it. You can't beat a Seiko for build quality, accuracy, finish and utter gorgeousness at the price!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh dear, Oh dear, Oh dear! Now that's another Seiko I like the look of!!!!  :naughty: Hope she's not looking over my shoulder as I type! :wink2:









Mike


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

Had a period where Seiko 5s were flavour of the month for me. There are many, many reasons why any WIS should have at least one, and it's nothing to do with money or lack of it. The stories of 7S26s running like champs for 10+ years without a service are legion.

Personally, I like the simple, classic designs. I eventually bought three (in addition to my SKX divers), one in particular I liked so much I bought another as it was the last one in stock! All of them run better than +/- 5s day. I kid you not.

Lack of hand winding or hacking has never bothered me. Hacking can be useful, but not really necessary. And I don't hand wind any of my other autos either. They run as soon as you strap them on your wrist. However much I love them, I discovered to my disappointment that, try as I may, I just can't get along with a day window. Still, I'll never part with the 5s I have. I might feel differently next week...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

- Baz - said:


> Had a period where Seiko 5s were flavour of the month for me. There are many, many reasons why any WIS should have at least one, and it's nothing to do with money or lack of it. The stories of 7S26s running like champs for 10+ years without a service are legion.
> 
> Personally, I like the simple, classic designs. I eventually bought three (in addition to my SKX divers), one in particular I liked so much I bought another as it was the last one in stock! All of them run better than +/- 5s day. I kid you not.
> 
> Lack of hand winding or hacking has never bothered me. Hacking can be useful, but not really necessary. And I don't hand wind any of my other autos either. They run as soon as you strap them on your wrist. However much I love them, I discovered to my disappointment that, try as I may, I just can't get along with a day window. Still, I'll never part with the 5s I have. I might feel differently next week...


the fact that the skx/6309 cant be wound has never bothered me........on 2 of mine i have a non date on anyway


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Filterlab said:


> SKA371 kinetic


Rob, what are you doing paying that much for one!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

minkle said:


> Filterlab said:
> 
> 
> > SKA371 kinetic
> ...


was thinking the same......


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

It just annoys me, having to set the watch on Monday morning as I've been wearing others from my collection on the weekend. Maybe I should attach it to my Jack Russel on a friday night!!! 

Mike


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

minkle said:


> Filterlab said:
> 
> 
> > SKA371 kinetic
> ...





mrteatime said:


> minkle said:
> 
> 
> > Filterlab said:
> ...


Typo, should read 200.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

I actually paid Â£182 for it (just looked at the receipt). Very good value.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Got a Seiko 5 from the late '70s. It loses/gains 25s a day. Not had it serviced since it was bought and has been through everything... school, uni, clubbing, sports... it's got a couple of scratches in the crystal plus the bracelet has lots of scratches. Other than that, it will probably work for another 25 years.


----------



## Mark.K (May 19, 2009)

Ok...

Time for an admission...

So...

My name is Mark & I'm a Seikoholic.... :blush:

If Seiko & citizen didn't produce such great looking quality watches my habit would actually be a lot easier to control... Unfortunately my collection isn't limited to Seiko 5's oh no I have to be on the really good stuff 62Mas, 6105-811x, 6309-704x, 6309-729x, 7002, 007/009 BM/OM etc. 150M... 200M... 1000M... & Classic Citizen 150M Divers :shocking:

Mark


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

thats a little better rob, just ask if you want to buy my yellow one for Â£300! :lol: mark.k, get some pictures up!


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Just picked up my one and only to wear today and honestly I think its as well built as any of the others (and shock maybe even better than) including the Sinn







and it was a fraction of the cost of any of the rest. I can see more Seiko in my future


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Down to 2 Seikos now - Marinemaster 300 and a Tuna. Still love them. :man_in_love:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Just realised that I mispelled addiction..... or should it be misspelled.......or ..........


----------



## sjb (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi from another Seiko fan :thumbsup:


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

tixntox said:


> I never realised when I traded my Seiko 5 auto, how much I really liked it............ so I've bought two more! I just wish that Seiko had given them a winding facility as I'm too tight to buy an autowinder! I don't like things which consume electricity. What a waste. I've even been known to wear two watches at once to keep both wound! luckily I work in a mental care facility, so I fit right in with my eccentricities. I love the accuracy of my "wind up" seikos compared to other more expensive, well named watches from central europe.
> 
> Mike


I know what you mean about Seiko 5s. I find them strangely appealing (I have four at the moment) but it annoys me that they don't hack and cannot be manually wound.


----------



## matts (Apr 17, 2009)

Markrlondon said:


> I know what you mean about Seiko 5s. I find them strangely appealing (I have four at the moment) but it annoys me that they don't hack and cannot be manually wound.


I agree, it's the one thing that hacks me off (sorry about the pun), as they do such a wide range of stuff, could be described as a true manufacture and are at a sensible (on the whole) price point.


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

matts said:


> are at a sensible (on the whole) price point.


Yup, great watches for reasonable money, very much like their subsidiary, Orient.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

I understand that you can buy a hamster (wrist size) cheaper than an electric winder and they are more environmentally friendly!

Mike


----------



## Markrlondon (Feb 20, 2009)

tixntox said:


> I understand that you can buy a hamster (wrist size) cheaper than an electric winder and they are more environmentally friendly!
> 
> Mike


ROFL!


----------



## Stibble (Aug 24, 2007)

So...my seiko spirit is running about +30s per day and I am reckoning that it will slow down over time without adjustment...is that magical thinking ?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Stibble said:


> So...my seiko spirit is running about +30s per day and I am reckoning that it will slow down over time without adjustment...is that magical thinking ?


Not sure about magical but it may be wishful thinking. Very surprised to read of a Spirit running so fast, my old one was well within COSC specs, the cal. 6R15 re-knowned for being very accurate.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

Big Seiko fan myself, I have 5 in the collection and on the search for my 6th, a 6309-704x - hopefully a birth year '83

Will have to start a post with pics of the collection once I manage to acquire that special sixth seiko!

P.S. my auto-winder is whirring away in the background (only cost me Â£40 - as useful as it is for keeping the date right, I find after a couple of weeks when I get them out to go on the wrist the time needs adjusting slightly anyway... kind of defeats the purpose!?? However I read somewhere that keeping auto's running helps them last longer and keep better time!)


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

tixntox said:


> It just annoys me, having to set the watch on Monday morning as I've been wearing others from my collection on the weekend. Maybe I should attach it to my Jack Russel on a friday night!!!
> 
> Mike


i actually got the 710 to wear my 5 this weekend :bag:


----------



## DARRENG (Jul 8, 2009)

i too seem to be a forever fan of the seiko brand .i own various high end swiss watches but allways feel most comfortable with my skx009 on my wrist .for what they cost and the quality you get you can,t beat them everybody should own at least one in their collection try looking at the new srp043k its spanking!!!!


----------



## Barrow Boy (Mar 10, 2009)

Agent orange said:


> Stibble said:
> 
> 
> > So...my seiko spirit is running about +30s per day and I am reckoning that it will slow down over time without adjustment...is that magical thinking ?
> ...


If I remember correctly 6R15s also hack and handwind which would address many of the complaints about Seiko 5s. They are somewhat more expensive though.

Cheers,

BB


----------



## Openended (Nov 4, 2009)

If you want cheaper hand-winding movements check out Citizen (some entr-level Citizen divers spring to mind). More often than not they are uni-directional wining moevements, thus not as efficient as ebtry level Seiko bi-directional auto winding movements, but have hand-winding to back it up. Some entry level Citizens divers spring to mind.

Probably not a good idea to mention this on a Seiko thread, lol.


----------

